

Raspbery pi auctions for beta boards are live - grannyg00se
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/489

======
sc00ter
"Yesterday's paper, yesterday's news":
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3410968>

------
Coal
Why are they being bid up so high? Isn't the low price the whole point of
getting one?

~~~
Shenglong
This is a way for them to raise money. The people bidding right now aren't
really the target market - they're supporters.

------
tobiasbischoff
is it just me or does a £1,550.00 bid for cheap arm based computer look a bit
insane?

